
Buying a Bay Area home now a struggle even for Apple, Google engineers - jkw
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/02/14/buying-a-bay-area-home-now-a-struggle-even-for-apple-google-engineers/
======
nathan_long
If only people who mostly type text that gets pushed over the internet for a
living didn't have to live in the same physical place in order to work.

~~~
Caveman_Coder
You make a good point, but how would all the meddling middle managers keep
tabs on their employees and the work they're doing?

------
zwieback
If techies can't afford homes there then who is buying all these houses and
driving up prices?

~~~
Caveman_Coder
Managers/VPs/Executives of techies...

